# Practical Solution for Unmarried Couple Living in Hong Kong



## progressivefiesta (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello all,

There may be an opportunity for me to transfer to Hong Kong with my current employer. I currently reside in Australia although am a UK citizen. No package details have been discussed although having been with the employer for some time I don’t foresee any issues here. My Employer will arrange my work visa.

I understand that there is no ‘partner’ or ‘de-facto’ recognition in Hong Kong immigration system. My partner of 10 years is qualified and experienced in Marketing. She would be keen to find a job and start work as soon as possible after arriving. I understand that any prospective employer would have to sponsor her (or arrange a work visa) before any work can be undertaken.

What is the likelihood of this and how practical is it? Are employers generally willing to sponsor a candidate for a visa? Will my partner have to leave Hong Kong periodically (to say Macau) if she has not arranged a visa, and are there restrictions on doing this?

We hope that we can come up with a practical solution here, or we may have to look into another opportunity. We do intend on getting married, but this isn’t an option imminently.

Sorry for the vague details. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## kimwy (Sep 25, 2011)

If your partner is British, then she will get a 6 month tourist visa, which should give her plenty of time to find out if she is going to get a job in hong Kong. Is she senior in marketing? Problem being that most mid-level or junior roles will require Cantonese, with Mandarin being an added bonus. Get her netowrking on Linkedin before you come over. It is a much better way of finding work here.

If she has good managerial experience, then she should try some of the Western multi-nationals. Her other option may be English teaching. There is quite market for it here, and a western face is always in demand. some tutorial centres will sponsor for work-visas.

While you can do the visa run to Macau (every 6 months if British or 3 if Australian), there is no guarantee she won't get stopped and given a few days to sort her things out before being required to leave Hong Kong. Technically, if she maintains a house in another country, she could get away with not being considered resident. Certainly don't do a same day trip if you don't want to raise suspicion.

Best option, do as I did. Get married quietly and quickly. No one need ever know. We had been together for 10 years also, with a daughter. I did the visa run twice on an NZ passport, but got questioned the second time and decided not to risk it again. Getting married is very easy here, do the forms, a few weeks later grab 2 witnesses off the street and job done. 

Your partner will find it much easier to a job as a dependent as there are no restrictions for employment. Have the big wedding whenever you want. It's only a form after all.


----------

